# Born For The Trail: G-SHOCK Mudmaster GG1000-1A



## ATV.com

​


> Your life revolves around adrenaline highs tearing through treacherous terrain, so you’ll most likely be in the know about the need for resilient equipment of all kinds. But as much as you like to take risks being the thrill-seeker you are, you’re probably not wanting to risk damage to the valuable gear which accompanies you on your dirt-inducing escapades.
> 
> If you love ATVs as much as we do, you’ll be looking for a watch to match your powerful rugged machine. You need the G-SHOCK Mudmaster GG1000-1A. The latest addition to the MASTER OF G MUDMASTER Series, it’s built to withstand harsh environments and extreme conditions. Not only is it shock resistant, but the Mudmaster defies sand, dust, water and mud too.


Read more about Born For The Trail: G-SHOCK Mudmaster GG1000-1A at ATV.com.


----------

